# grauschleier



## savage25 (20. September 2014)

Hallo.

Ich habe diesen Monitor iiyima prolite x2783hsu mit einem amva Panik und das Problem das das schwarz um den Bildschirm Rand gräulich dargestellt wird. Bewege ich den Kopf direkt vor den grauen Bereich verschwindet er dort und kommt in dermaßen zu. Vorschein. Bei Dunkeln spiele empfinde ich es sogar als ein spiegeln.

Weiter unten habe ich Fotos vom Bildschirm hochgeladen


----------



## JoM79 (21. September 2014)

savage25 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich habe diesen Monitor iiyima prolite x2783hsu mit einem amva Panik und das Problem das das schwarz um den Bildschirm Rand gräulich dargestellt wird. Bewege ich den Kopf direkt vor den grauen Bereich verschwindet er dort und kommt in dermaßen zu. Vorschein. Bei Dunkeln spiele empfinde ich es sogar als ein spiegeln.



Was hast du für eine Grafikkarte und wie ist er angeschlossen?


----------



## savage25 (21. September 2014)

radeon r 290x ist über dvi angeschlossen


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. September 2014)

Ist ACR aktiv? --> wenn ja ausschalten
Was bedeutet "das Schwarz um den Bilschirm Rand"  
"Um den Bildchirmrand" ist NIX mehr - da hört der Monitor auf.
Overdrive zu hoch?


----------



## savage25 (21. September 2014)

Acr ist aus. 
Overdrive ist auch aus.

Der Monitor stellt nur die Mitte richtig schwarz da, je weiter von der Mitte entfernt, desto gräulicher wird schwarz dargestellt. 

Z.b schaue ich einen Film, werden die schwarzen Balken oben und und gräulich dargestellt obwohl ich genau mittig sitzte .

Und das trotz vs panel


----------



## JoM79 (21. September 2014)

savage25 schrieb:


> Acr ist aus.
> Overdrive ist auch aus.
> 
> Der Monitor stellt nur die Mitte richtig schwarz da, je weiter von der Mitte entfernt, desto gräulicher wird schwarz dargestellt.
> ...



Hört sich sehr nach einem verringerten Farbraum an. Sollte normalerweise so bei deiner Konfig nicht vorkommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht das in etwa so aus?


----------



## savage25 (21. September 2014)

Genauso wie das rechte Bild wirkt es. Wobei ich den vollen farbraum schon  im ati ccc für Videos  gewählt habe.


----------



## JoM79 (21. September 2014)

Dann ist er aber nicht an, es sollte so wie links aussehen.
Was hast du unter Desktopeinstellungen für den Desktopbereich ausgewählt?
Guck mal im OSD, ob du da nen Regler für den Farbbereich hast.


----------



## savage25 (21. September 2014)

Habe alles wie oben beschrieben versucht. Wo lege ich den den vollen Rgb Raum fest. Finde im ati ccc nur für Videos die Einstellungen. Hatte dieses Problem auch mit einem anderen Monitor mit tn panel und dachte es liegt am schlechten  tn panel - bedingtem Blickwinkel.


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2014)

Normal sollte der immer aktiv sein.
Hast du irgendwas im Treiber verändert?


----------



## savage25 (22. September 2014)

Habe den Treiber schon mehrfach Neuinstallation auch einen anderen PC angeschlossen gleiches Ergebnis. Hier sind zwei Bilder des Bildschirms einmal schwarz und beim anderen sieht man oben das gräulich. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wurstie (22. September 2014)

Naja, bis zu einem Grad ist das leider normal bei VA Panels, der blickwinkelabhängige Schwarzwert. 
In der Mitte des Sichtfelds ein Kreis wo alles dunkler ist, die Ecken leicht aufgehellt. Bewegt man den Kopf, bewegt sich der Kreis mit. Sollte aber wirklich nur auffallend sein wenn das gesamte Bild schwarz oder sehr dunkel ist.
Gerade bei so einer hellen Szene wie bei Oblivion sollten die Balken eigentlich fast komplett Schwarz wirken.
Helligkeit nicht über 70, mindestens eine Armlänge entfernt vom Monitor sitzen, ist ein guter Rat.

Hier sind 2 Fotos vom overclockers.ru review, kurze und lange Belichtung
http://www.overclockers.ru/images/lab/2014/01/13/1/97_black2_big.jpg

http://www.overclockers.ru/images/lab/2014/01/13/1/96_black1_big.jpg

wenn man die mit den Bildern von nicht-VA Panels auf der Seite vergleicht, die anderen Paneltypen sind alle noch heller :x
soweit die Situation, eigentlich unhaltbar

- VA haben den blickwinkelabhängigen Schwarzwert/Gamma-Shift
- IPS einen Glow-Effekt (noch schlimmer), manchmal Lichthöfe
- TN haben oft Lichthöfe, schlechtere Ausleuchtung/Blickwinkel und schimmern bläulich/weiß von der Seite

Alternativen kaum

Das einzige IPS Panel mit Advanced True-Wide Polarizer (also ohne Glow) ist der hier:
Eizo ColorEdge CX240 schwarz, 24" (CX240-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU (ja teuer...)
aber auch hier, wie bei jedem IPS/TN ist der Grund-Schwarzwert trotzdem 3-4 mal so hoch wie bei VA's
2015 sollen mehr von LG kommen, Preis und Datum unbekannt
der Eizo EV2736W hat scheinbar einen sehr schwachen Glow 

nach wie vor kein Zeichen von OLED Monitoren
edit: naja die hier - kosten soviel wie ein Auto http://www.sony.co.uk/pro/products/broadcast-products-professional-monitors-oled-monitors


----------



## savage25 (22. September 2014)

Ich danke dir zuerst für deine fundierte Antwort. 

Beide Bilder sind mit der Helligkeit 50 am Monitor und sogar einem gamma wert von 0.7 im Treiber aufgenommen, da ich es lieber dunkler mag.

In spielen wie Metro die sehr dunkel sind ist das eben sehr nervig, wenn dunkle stellen eher blenden.

Also ist das auf meinen Bildern normal und keine Abhilfe in Sicht?


----------



## Wurstie (22. September 2014)

Denke schon, wenn du es nur bei sehr dunklen Stellen siehst, dann liegt es nicht an Treibereinstellungen oder an einem Paneldefekt wie bei dem hier.
Du kannst versuchen mit SweetFX den "Vignette" effekt zu aktivieren, das verdunkelt die Ecken, könnte etwas helfen. 
Oder gegen den 24'' umtauschen, bei einem Kleineren fällt es etwas weniger auf.


----------



## Defenz0r (22. September 2014)

Der TE soll sich ein gescheites IPS Panel mit 60 Hz kaufen.
Die Korea IPS Monitore sind nach meinem Kenntnisstand alle Glare Type,
also spiegeln alle.
Was auch störend ist, falls du dort einen miesen Monitor erwischt,
bezahlst du den teuren Versand und ggf. noch über die Grenze die Gebühren.
Die kommen ja von Fernost, also von daher...

Ich beispielsweise haben einen VP2770 (1440p) der dann sogar noch einen Abholservice mit beeinhaltet.
Den ersten VP2770 den ich von Amazon geordert hatte, war Baujahr 2013,
er hatte starke Lichthöfe und wurde prompt Vor-Ort ausgetauscht.
Der neue war eine Jubiläumsversion von 2012, die hatte keine Lichthöfe.

Was auch noch zu bemängeln an den Korea Monitoren ist: Die Laufzeit.

Ein VP2770 läut mit großer Sicherheit eine Ewigkeit ohne jegliche Probleme!


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2014)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Der TE soll sich ein gescheites IPS Panel mit 60 Hz kaufen.
> Die Korea IPS Monitore sind nach meinem Kenntnisstand alle Glare Type,
> also spiegeln alle.
> Was auch störend ist, falls du dort einen miesen Monitor erwischt,
> ...



Man gut das dein Post rein garnichts mit dem Problem des TE zu tun hat.



Wurstie schrieb:


> Naja, bis zu einem Grad ist das leider normal bei VA Panels, der blickwinkelabhängige Schwarzwert.
> In der Mitte des Sichtfelds ein Kreis wo alles dunkler ist, die Ecken leicht aufgehellt. Bewegt man den Kopf, bewegt sich der Kreis mit. Sollte aber wirklich nur auffallend sein wenn das gesamte Bild schwarz oder sehr dunkel ist.
> Gerade bei so einer hellen Szene wie bei Oblivion sollten die Balken eigentlich fast komplett Schwarz wirken.
> Helligkeit nicht über 70, mindestens eine Armlänge entfernt vom Monitor sitzen, ist ein guter Rat.
> ...


 
Das soll so nicht aussehen, ich hatte mehrere VA Monitore und da war schwarz auch immer richtig schwarz.
Man guckt ja schliesslich gerade drauf.
Und selbst wenn die Helligkeit auf 100 steht, muss das schwarz sein.

Und IPS Monitore haben nicht nur manchmal Lichthöfe, sonder sehr häufig.
TN wiederum hat seltener Lichthöfe.


----------



## Wurstie (22. September 2014)

Hier ist meiner (xb24) sieht in etwa so aus wie bei overclockers, etwas dunkler da die Belichtungszeit etwas kürzer ist (kann das bei der scheiss Kamera nicht einstellen)
Helligkeit 40

vorn+black crush:
http://i3.minus.com/iOxfx1dZyI0gn.JPG
horizontal linksversetzt:
http://i1.minus.com/ibcnlG0uZEKjZS.JPG
schräg oben:
http://i1.minus.com/iRceZIWhuQwmg.JPG
höhere distanz:
http://i1.minus.com/iual4y0uMlNrz.JPG


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2014)

Was meinst du mit black crush?


----------



## Wurstie (22. September 2014)

dunkle Töne (0-20) verdunkeln sich, wenn man mittig draufstarrt und hellen schnell auf wenn man den Kopf seitlich bewegt (bzw. wenn der Monitor nicht richtig kalibriert ist verschwinden sie ganz)
Black level - Lagom LCD test (den 1er und 2er seh ich grad noch wenn ich mich sehr konzentriere)

soweit ich weiß ist das ein ur-problem von VA Panels
auf dem Foto ist der Effekt verstärkt, in Wirklichkeit sind die ES von TEST nur geringfügig dunkler und die ecken leuchten nicht bläulich sondern sind wie aufgehelltes Schwarz

http://www.toastyx.net/va-test.png


----------



## Defenz0r (22. September 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Man gut das dein Post rein garnichts mit dem Problem des TE zu tun hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
TN Monitore haben aber gegenüber IPS sehr sehr grottige Farben.
Genau deswegen hat man ja den Vor-Ort Service, da kann man dem Hersteller sagen, 
man will einen ohne, der Hersteller überprüft es noch vorher, und schon hat man einen passenden.

@ Wursti,
ich habe *null *( 0) also gar keinen *IPS Glow* mit dem VP2770 und auch keine anderen Symptome.


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2014)

Wurstie schrieb:


> dunkle Töne (0-20) verdunkeln sich, wenn man mittig draufstarrt und hellen schnell auf wenn man den Kopf seitlich bewegt (bzw. wenn der Monitor nicht richtig kalibriert ist verschwinden sie ganz)
> Black level - Lagom LCD test (den 1er und 2er seh ich grad noch wenn ich mich sehr konzentriere)
> 
> soweit ich weiß ist das ein ur-problem von VA Panels
> ...



Was heisst Problem, schwarz ist halt nunmal schwarz.
Und da kommt sonst kein anderes Panel hin, das wirkt immer grau.
Bei einem alten Röhrenmonitor hast du auch richtiges schwarz.



Defenz0r schrieb:


> TN Monitore haben aber gegenüber IPS sehr sehr grottige Farben.
> Genau deswegen hat man ja den Vor-Ort Service, da kann man dem Hersteller sagen,
> man will einen ohne, der Hersteller überprüft es noch vorher, und schon hat man einen passenden.
> 
> ...


 
Und wer redet hier von einem TN Monitor?
Der TE hat nen VA Monitor.


----------



## Defenz0r (22. September 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was heisst Problem, schwarz ist halt nunmal schwarz.
> Und da kommt sonst kein anderes Panel hin, das wirkt immer grau.
> Bei einem alten Röhrenmonitor hast du auch richtiges schwarz.
> 
> ...


 

Der, der einen Beitrag vor meinem Beitrag hatte 
Er hatte den Vergleich TN IPS gezogen, das TN seltener Lichthöfe hätten.
Das mit den Röhrenmonitore stimmt, die gibt es auch schon sehr günstig 
Da lohnt es sich als Pro Gamer zu investieren, 50€ fürn Grafiker Monitor der fürs Gaming einfach toll ist.


Ich weiß das der TE einen VA Monitor hat,
laut meines wissens haben die auch ne hohe Latenz,
gegenüber Röhrenmonitore  / TN.
Der IPS Monitor den ich genannt habe hat im Ultrafast mode 2ms Latenz.
Dennoch macht die mittlere Einstellung Fast auch bloß 5ms Latenz, und ist somit auch genügend für mich.
Naja, aber beim Pro Gaming kommts auch noch auf die 120Hz an, Ping usw.


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2014)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Der, der einen Beitrag vor meinem Beitrag hatte
> Er hatte den Vergleich TN IPS gezogen, das TN seltener Lichthöfe hätten.
> Das mit den Röhrenmonitore stimmt, die gibt es auch schon sehr günstig
> Da lohnt es sich als Pro Gamer zu investieren, 50€ fürn Grafiker Monitor der fürs Gaming einfach toll ist.
> ...


 
Oh oh, soviel gefährliches Halbwissen in einem Beitrag.
Dein genannter VP2770 schaft nicht mal im Ultra Fast Mode 5ms, sondern 8,1ms.
Auf Standard sinds 14,5ms, beides GtG.
Dazu hat der nen Inputlag von 7,2ms, was gut ist.
Der Iiyama schafft bei Overdrive aus 6,2ms und auf Stufe 3 6.0ms.
Inputlag wären da 2,3ms.
Nachzulesen in den Tests bei Prad.

Und du kannst das Reaktionsverhalten nicht so verallgemeinern.


----------



## Defenz0r (22. September 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Oh oh, soviel gefährliches Halbwissen in einem Beitrag.
> Dein genannter VP2770 schaft nicht mal im Ultra Fast Mode 5ms, sondern 8,1ms.
> Auf Standard sinds 14,5ms, beides GtG.
> Dazu hat der nen Inputlag von 7,2ms, was gut ist.
> ...


 
Naja, whatever, wenn er kein Pro Gamer ist dann wird es wenig Unterschied machen.


----------



## savage25 (22. September 2014)

Bekomme ich diesen sweetfx Vignette Effekt mit einem anderen Tool hin, daß die Ecken des Desktops dauerhaft abdunkeln?


----------



## Wurstie (22. September 2014)

@ JoM79
Das Problem ist nicht die Schwarzdarstellung an sich, die ist exzellent. Es geht um die Instabilität des Horizontalen Blickwinkels. 
Dadurch dass VA Panels bei dunklen Abstufungen schnell aufhellen wenn man den Kopf bewegt wurden sie im Profi-Bereich fast vollständig von IPS ersetzt.

@Defenz0r
es scheint tatsächlich einige Berichte von Leuten zu geben die dem VP2770 geringen bis kaum wahrnehmbaren Glow bescheinigen
gibt auch einige die das Gegenteil behaupten. es ist allerdings schwer, den Stuss rauszufiltern weil viele den Unterschied zwischen Glow und Bleed gar nicht kennen.
auch hier eher weniger gut: Ïîñëåäíèé ïðåòåíäåíò. Îáçîð è òåñòèðîâàíèå ìîíèòîðà Viewsonic VP2770-LED :: Overclockers.ru
prad: PRAD | Test Monitor ViewSonic VP2770-LED Teil 7 (der Glow ist allerdings wirklich eher schwach)
tftcentral: ViewSonic VP2770-LED Review (hier leuchtet es ziemlich)
womöglich gibt es da ziemlich weite Serienstreuung
wenn er einen leichten dunkelrot oder magentastich bei extremen blickwinkeln zeigt, hast du einen mit A-TW polarizer, dann Glückwunsch

ein pro-gamer scheisst auf Bildqualität, der braucht hohen refresh (100hz+), niedrigen inputlag und wenn möglich keinen motion blur. und nichts davon hat direkt mit Pixelreaktionszeiten zu tun, die sich im bereich von 2-8ms bewegen. das betrifft nur die Schlierenbildung und die ist in diesen Bereichen sehr gering oder eben nicht sichtbar weil sie vom motion-blur geschluckt wird.
ja denn das Problem ist dass alle LCD's grundsätzlich sample-and-hold motion blur haben (auch bei 144hz verschmelzen 2 bilder für 6.9ms) und da schafft nur backlight strobing aka. lightboost hack,ULMB,turbo-240 etc. abhilfe
das Problem - dann geht der Inputlag meist wieder hoch 
hier hilft momentan nur ein CRT, der hat sowieso strobing und super-niedrigen inputlag aber da ist das Bild dann wieder nicht so scharf..
also pro-gamer sind da echt arme würstchen

@savage25
wüsste ich nicht. SweetFX funktioniert aber auch bei Filmen. 
brauch ich aber nicht, weil der Aufhell-Effekt bei mir gering ist. 
auch am Desktop hab ich einige dunkle Wallpaper und da ist absolut keinerlei Aufhellung auszumachen.

http://i3.minus.com/ivwRx7feAng0y.JPG
http://i3.minus.com/ibyiPbYsjI8y3W.JPG (das ist sehr gelungen)
http://i1.minus.com/iJcP3Guap4pTw.JPG

wenn sowas noch bei dir leuchtet, dann hast du wirklich ein defektes panel oder beschränkten Farbraum


----------



## savage25 (22. September 2014)

Wie genau funktioniert das bei Filmen? Und War das passt va panel ein Fehler? Lieber ein ips?


----------



## Wurstie (22. September 2014)

Es gibt ein shaderpack für media player classic:
http://dropcanvas.com/l46x9/29
google, wie man es installiert ich hab es noch nie gemacht weil es hier nicht nötig ist
lass dir im Laden mal ein IPS panel vorführen (im Dunkeln!) und dann vergleich den Schwarzwert, Glow und Bleed mit dem VA. 
wenn dein Monitor in Ordnung ist wird dich der Anblick wohl kaum zufriedenstellen


----------



## JoM79 (23. September 2014)

Also normal ist das für einen VA nicht.

Und das der Kontrast abfällt wenn man seitlich guckt, weiss ich.
Aber solange man gerade drauf guckt, sollte da keine Aufhellungen sein.
Und hatte nen paar VA Monitore und jetzt im Moment wieder IPS.
Und da ist im Vergleich der Schwarzwert, Glow und Bleed beim IPS echt
Dafür sind die Farben und der Blickwinkel besser.
Zudem habe ich bei meinem Eizo mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## savage25 (23. September 2014)

Also nochmal zum ursprung zurück und an jene mit ebenfalls einem va panel ,in meinem fall iiyima prolite x2783hsu. 

Ist das gräuliche auf diesen Bildern normal oder sollte ich den monitor umtauschen?

Bei völlig frontaler ansicht, tritt ein schwarzer kreis in der mitte auf, der von einem gräulichen schwarz umgeben ist... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (23. September 2014)

Ich habe bei keinem VA einen sichtbaren schwarzen Kreis.
Da war immer alles schwarz beim frontalen draufgucken.


----------



## savage25 (23. September 2014)

Nun habe ich bessere Bilder gemacht die den Effekt besser darstellen und wohl fuer einen defekt sprechen. Was meint ihr?

Ein von der Mitte.

img7918pl9giv4he0.jpg auf fotos-hochladen.net

Von der Seite


img7934u38pazoilw.jpg auf fotos-hochladen.net

Und im Spiel,.


img7938o1z4plfw9k.jpg auf fotos-hochladen.net


----------



## JoM79 (23. September 2014)

Wow das ist bei weitem nicht normal.
So sah das auf meinem BenQ EW2740L aus.(Habe leider kein anderes Foto mehr in meinen Anhängen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wurstie (24. September 2014)

ja das ist eindeutig ein Defekt, das dritte Foto sagt alles. so wie bei dem BenQ sollte es aussehen (nur ohne die Lichtreflexion links)
Diese Aufhellungen die ich meinte sind wirklich nur zu sehen wenn das Bild so gut wie komplett Schwarz ist
Hier bei mir auf dem 24er bei Watch_Dogs ist z.B. alles in Ordnung, so sollte es aussehen: http://i1.minus.com/iJcP3Guap4pTw.JPG 

aber bei Schwarzbild hat doch jeder AMVA Monitor diesen leichten "MVA-Glow" 
prad.de hat den Effekt jedes mal fotografiert:
PRAD | Test Monitor Iiyama ProLite XB2783HSU-B1 Teil 4
PRAD | Test Monitor BenQ BL2410PT Teil 3
PRAD | Test Monitor BenQ GW2760HS Teil 3
PRAD | Test Monitor BenQ BL3200PT Teil 6
oc.ru hat noch mehr VA Panels als prad abfotografiert und überall genau dasselbe

kreisförmig verdunkelt in der Mitte, Ecken leicht aufgehellt. wenn der eigene Monitor nicht zu dunkel eingestellt ist kann man es auf jedem Foto erkennen.
zumindest jedes MVA Panel hat das. nur die alten Eizo S-PVA blieben scheinbar immer komplett schwarz. (jedenfalls hat prad dort nie gemeckert)
aber die werden gar nicht mehr hergestellt, und afaik erreichten die S-PVA nie einen Kontrast über 1500:1


----------



## savage25 (24. September 2014)

Ich danke euch für eure Zeit werde das Geräte morgen zurück schicken


----------



## JoM79 (24. September 2014)

Ja ist die beste Entscheidung, da stimmt definitiv was nicht.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (24. September 2014)

Jop einfach tauschen und gut.
Was es so alles für Macken gibt oO


----------



## savage25 (30. September 2014)

So neues Gerät erhalten.... und gleiches Problem. Was nun?


----------



## Wurstie (2. Oktober 2014)

Das wär schönes Pech wenn du 2 mal so ein defektes Gerät erhältst, solche Berichte kennt man sonst nur vom ASUS VN279QLB wo die Serienstreuung recht hoch ist (Fiepen und durch zu feste Montage Lichthöfe an den Rändern, ähnlich wie hier)
Schon mal versucht den Monitor an einem anderen Computer oder am TV Receiver anzuschließen, nur um mal auszuschließen dass es ein Softwareproblem ist?
Du könntest auch mal mit dem Fingernagel  an der Innenseite zwischen Rand und Panel entlangfahren um den Druck zu reduzieren (es sollte dort eine schmale Lücke sein), aber wird wahrscheinlich nix bringen.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Oktober 2014)

Ahja der "gute" Asus VN279QLB

Naja, würde sagen wieder tauschen, musst dem Hersteller die Chance geben, einen einwandfreien Monitor zu stellen.
Ich habe z.B. nach 4 defekten Asus VN279QLB mein Geld zurück verlangt.
Aber ich meine du musst denen zweimal die Chance auf Nachbesserung geben.


----------



## savage25 (8. Oktober 2014)

Nun  ich habe die Tester von prad.de  angeschieben die meinen das sei ja in der Realität Nicht so schlimm und normal???? Kaum zu glauben. Bin jetzt völlig verwirrt... ist das echt normal oder doch ein Serien defekt?


----------



## McRoll (8. Oktober 2014)

Lass dich nicht abwimmeln, das sieht ja schlimm aus. Kein heutiger Monitor, selbst aus der billigsten Preisklasse, sollte einem so eine Qualität zumuten. Würde Geld zurückverlangen und ein anderes Modell kaufen.


----------

